# Wedge Bar Chucks?



## Jester966 (Jul 3, 2017)

Today I bought an old Forkardt F160 3-Jaw chuck for $15.  I think the seller assumed it was too old/siezed to be worth anything, but I've pulled it apart and am in the process of restoring it now.  Internally there is almost nothing wrong, it was just a little gummed up.

I've never heard of a "wedge bar" chuck until now.  Can anyone tell me what the advantages/disadvantages of wedge bar chucks are, or why they would be used over a typical scroll chuck?  Are they supposed to be more accurate than a typical scroll chuck?  I'm just curious to know about it as I can't seem to find much information online.

Also, what is the best lubrication to use inside when I put it back together?  Or should it be dry?  It seemed to be lightly oiled when I opened it up.

Thanks


----------



## extropic (Jul 3, 2017)

Did you find this info?  http://www.forkardt.com/fileadmin/H...e/Englisch/B_final/F_PLUS_PRODUCT_CATALOG.PDF

ROHM also sells a similar type chuck they call "key bar".

I would expect that manufacturers explanation would be accurate and thorough since they want to sell chucks. The chucks require regular lubrication. Follow the manufacturers recommendations.

My opinion is that they are high quality, accurate and durable lathe chucks. For $15, if it's not trashed and you refurbish it well, you got an excellent deal.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 3, 2017)

They are primarily used on CNC lathes, production lathes, etc.  They require a somewhat larger spindle hole, depending on the specs of the chuck, for the draw tube, and rear mount for the hydraulic actuator that opens/closes the chuck.  Not really practical for a general use lathe.  But for $15 bucks!  Those things start at over $10K new! With the draw tube and actuator.  And you still have to buy jaw system for the chuck!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 3, 2017)

One thing that I generally do with my 3 jaw chucks, if it does not come that way, is to drill a grease hole or series of connecting holes that can deliver grease to the rotating bearing surface of the scroll, with the zerk fitting on the face of the chuck, recessed into the face.  Keeping the scroll lubricated will increase its accurate life; most chucks of any size have a grease fitting to lube the face of the scroll, but not all have the scroll bearing provided with lube where it is most needed.


----------

